# Evingston Bulls??



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anybody seen the e-mail going around with the pictures of the 98 bull elk crossing the road up by Evingston?? All bulls no cows. I just got it in a e-mail today, but its in a powerpoint file. Anybody got those pics or anybody know how to convert powerpoint pictures to post on here? Sorry kind of a compuuter dummy here!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You have windows 7? open the powerpoint then run the Snipping tool.


-DallanC


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not really sure what ive got. Its the 2007 versions of excel, word and powerpoint, but I cant see a snipping tool anywhere in it. I can e-mail it to somebody if they wanna try. Not sure what im doing wrong. the pictures are pretty cool tho!!!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I got the email, it is an insane scene. Here are some pics.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

They are Deseret land & livestock (CWMU) bulls......
The pictures have been all over the Internet for a couple weeks now...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup those are some of the pics im talking about. It is insane. Apparently they were taken by the Uinta county sherriff when he closed the road for them to cross. 98 bulls and no cows. Definately crazy!!!!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

So if you ever encountered that while on a hunt (yeah right!) how would you ever pick which one to shoot?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would say just flock shoot. Your sure to get a nice one!!! :lol:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

So just break out the old "spray and pray" technique huh?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im pretty sure who ever was doing the shooting would wake up before the shot was taken. I seriously dont know how you would choose a animal out of a group like that. Especially if they were moving!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've seen similar bachelor groups like this .......

On Parker mountain 5 years ago.....57 buck antelope in one herd.

On the Manti 4 years ago ,,a group of 45 bulls all together..

Back when the Henry's was antler restricted general season,,,,
One year on the archery hunt we were chasing a herd of 27 bucks running together..
And in the book cliffs 8 or 9 years ago ,,,my record for deer was 73 bucks in a big sage flat..


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wow, that's cool. I'd love to see that. I'd be taking pictures like crazy, and zooming in on bigger bulls. 

It'd definitely be a tough call on which one to take, if that was in front of me for season... except I bow hunt, so I'd take the best one within range. Likely I wouldn't even get close enough.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

My buddy and I were hunting elk one time and we ran into a herd of about 50 bulls like that. He said "we should take a shot" so we took a shot and by the time we got the lid back on the bottle the elk were gone.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

That's what I call a 'sausage party'

double entendre intended


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve

I sent you 25 cropped pics of the bulls.

The bulls are there every year, usually in 2 or 3 groups. This year's heavy snows have bunched-up all the mature bulls. Many of the Evanston (Bear River Divide) elk winter on the DLL with all the other elk off of Monte and the top of Lost Creek. They go back and forth across the state border frequently in spite of the ranch and Highway Patrol's efforts to keep them off the highway and out of Harm's way on their feedlot at the back side of Red Hill. It's not unusual to see them around Woodruff Narrows Reservoir or on Session Cedars east of Woodruff Utah.

The elk can be viewed from Ranch Way Road, a public road, almost daily. Be careful pulling off the narrow UT Hwy 16, there's been alot of accidents through the years around the Utah/Wyoming state border. Come on up and check them out.


And don't forget to stop in Evingston and drop some coin on real beer, cheap cigarettes, fireworks, Maverick fuel, and porno.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

THanks for the e-mail Goob. Im definately gonna have to run up there and check em out. Nice sized animals you wyominins are raising up there  Now that you mention is I am running a little low on Beer, fireworks and porn. They work best when used together :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

without fail, you would take the flock shot and nail the only spike in the whole herd...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha, ha, ha

They're mostly Utah animals, we only have 200 or so elk on our side of the border. Most of ours are genetic defects compared to the DLL elk. But every year some bigguns come over and "ride" the herd on our side. If there's an early snowstorm during our rifle elk hunt some very nice Monte Cristo bulls are taken on the Wyoming side of the border.

I spend some time on the Ranch every winter and have quite a collection of elk pics, a couple of which are even in focus. I'll try to turn them into electronic versions and post up.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay someone shed some light on this, I received this email a couple of weeks ago and so I forward it on to friends just like everyone else do when they get a cool email. One of my friends sent the email back with more pictures of the elk. I guess according to him these are not wild elk, they are actually escaped animals from an elk farm up in the area. I guess the cows and calves crossed the road a couple of days before. I did not know there was even an elk ranch in that area. His dad is frineds with the owner and told him the whole story. I guess once they escape in wyoming they are now property of the state so he lost his whole herd due to the deep snow and wind that caused the drift where they were able to escape. Makes you kind of sick knowing that those were all domesticated elk and not wild ones.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The elk are wild. 

They herd up in the winter along the Utah/Wyoming border.

The DLL feeds them for months, even during the CWMU late elk hunts.

The cows and calves, by the hundreds, are out there now. They are herded up just like what you see on the Hardware Ranch or up in Jackson Hole. They can, and do, go back and forth freely across the WY/UT state border in the winter.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Goob since you live up there I will take your word for it, I have been up along their property lines in years pass and seen the elk that DLL winter so it would make more sence. Like I stated, I did not even know any elk ranches exist up in that area so I was finding my friends story hard to swallow. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, yeah.

If you were to go out there now, say for your first time, it would look like an elk farm; hay stacked in barns and then being fed to the elk, fences (short) everywhere, elk everywhere. If you went out there out mid November you would't see any.

I do bird counts, especially sage-grouse, on the Ranch every winter, have for 29 years.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

It is a cool sight to see, and the Deputy who took those pics is my Wifes Uncle. I got those pics from him couple of days afterwards. For him they are just a nusiance he has to deal with.


----------

